# Live Diesel



## deWintonDave (Jan 5, 2008)

Dear All,

Whilst converting some fond family memories from VHS to DVD I came across some classic model railway stuff circa 1975 that I recorded in the 80's. Here are some screen shots.

This posting is especially for Bob Pope as a thank you for sharing his constructions.

I don't know the specs of this engine, but the whole set-up is an excellent gauge 1 twin-cylinder diesel electric with onboard electric starting. With manual controls, not RC.



































To be continued.

Best wishes,

Dave.


----------



## AzRob (Sep 14, 2009)

That's cool! I was wondering if anyone had done that sort of project before. I remember seeing a turbine-powered F7 (I think) on eBay a year or so ago.


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

What you're looking at there is Bob Symes-Schutzman and one of his diesels that he, along with Stewart Hine, made 40 years ago. The first version was a diesel-electric powered by a Taplin Twin engine (not glowplug), and the second was a diesel hydraulic. These were truly the pioneers of G1 live diesel and bear little resemblance to the work of Bob Pope, Jerry Hyde or WadaWorks.
David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

About a dozen years ago Roy Scott and I took a ride to Bob's place with Mr. Wada along. The diesel had never run but Wada took it over for an hour or so and sorted it out.It ran off through the tunnel on the layout and flew off the tracks inside this forbodeing and scary place. Bob had to crawl in to get the engine and it was good fun for us who were safely outside. The mystery of the diesel seems to have been solved by our guys , but the history is short and very interesting.

Jerry Reshew


----------



## deWintonDave (Jan 5, 2008)

Continuation...

Taplin twin, that's the motor.

Bob fixing the body on to the chassis.










Operational vents and lovely detail to the bogies / trucks.










Control panel,with power supply for electric starter plugged in. Black button is the starter. 
Note rectangular exhaust in roof. Engine not yet started










Best wishes,

Dave.


----------



## deWintonDave (Jan 5, 2008)

Continuation.

Motor started, adjusting throttle control. 












Starter cable disconnected. 
Note copper pipe with small amount of exhaust coming out of it. I wonder if it was used for priming.











Train starting off down the line.










Best wishes,

Dave.


----------



## deWintonDave (Jan 5, 2008)

Continuation...


Setting off after last adjustments made.











Train rounding the sweeping curve. That is a fantastic train, circa 1975.











Delightful station building and flowers.











Best wishes,

Dave.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I look at these pictures and I can't help wondering, where is this loco now? Does anybody know?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

There is an ad in SitG for a live diesel, uses a Marklin F-3 shell.


----------



## deWintonDave (Jan 5, 2008)

Continuation...

Here is "The words and Music"

Best wishes,

Dave


----------



## deWintonDave (Jan 5, 2008)

Sixth and lastly...

Here's a YouTube video of some of the clip.

Best wishes,

Dave.


----------



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave! My friend Sal Martocci told me about the post - thanks for sharing! I've been 1) working and 2) riding mountain bikes.  I've got some time off and I do plan to finish the shell on the second Diesel (the P-2) by Diamondhead. Thanks again, Bob Pope


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Didnot want to hijack this tread,but has any one thought of using the OS Wankel (rotary) Engine as a diesel engine replacement? I used to own one and fly an Biplane with it ,i was impressed with the torque and how quiet it was! 

manfred Diel


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Regner also build a Wankel Rotary engine that runs on steam, see page 46 of their on line catalogue 

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/online_katalog/index.html


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting locomotive. Video was great to. Thanks for sharing. Later RJD


----------

